
Can Your Programming Language Do This? - velmu
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2006/08/01/can-your-programming-language-do-this/
======
rtimmons
Interesting ideas but very dated. Would love to see Spolsky do an updated
version.

Premise is first-class functions are the best thing to happen to programming
and without them Google never would have become Google, and that Java's ugly
second-class-function syntax means Java sucks

> Java required you to create a whole object with a single method

With Java 8's lambda functions (around for > 2 years now) this is no longer
the case. But also MapReduce was implemented in Java before Java 8. The ideas
of functional programming are important, but "syntax is just syntax."

~~~
dozzie
>> Java required you to create a whole object with a single method

> With Java 8's lambda functions (around for > 2 years now) this is no longer
> the case.

Yes, but only because Java compiler does that for you. It's still fugly
anonymous instance of an anonymous class implementing the necessary interface.

